# Nest Box Design



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

what is a good design for boxes that open and close to lock birds in and come of the hook's and is quiet small


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

We attached traditional nest fronts - 
http://www.globalpigeon.com/productimages/fullimg/IMG1124172478.jpg - to standard nest boxes using two small hinges on the right side of the nest front and a small hook and eye on the other side of the nest front. Makes it easy to clean and access birds as needed.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

can it come off and the nest box?


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

could somone plz fix the name lol to nest box design or w.e


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Pigeon lower said:


> can it come off and the nest box?


Not unless you pull off the hinges. It does open up completely, like a door. I've seen something similar which uses wing-nuts top and bottom, which does come off completely.


----------

